# Homeworld Cataclysm



## abhi.mty (May 4, 2007)

Hi,


I have installed Homeworld cataclysm on a Windows Xp Pro SP2 OS and I cannot get it to run...it just loads the starting logos but then gives an error message saying that this progeam has encountered an error and needs to close...I have also tried to run the program in the compatibility mode for windows 98 but it does not work..any ideas ???


----------



## abhi.mty (May 4, 2007)

hello anyone?...some help here?


----------



## abhi.mty (May 4, 2007)

bump.......


----------



## Cledus (Sep 8, 2007)

Go to http://ftp.sierra.com/patches/pc/ and download hwcpatchv101_<country>.exe .

I selected hwcpatchv101_usa.exe to save to my hard drive. I ran the exe. It searches for existing Cataclysm (takes a while... just let it run).

After the patch, I unset the compatability settings just to see if it made any difference. It works fine with no compatability set.

Hope it helps..


----------



## abhi.mty (May 4, 2007)

I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH MAN!!!!
it worked..finally after so many months I can play the game again without having to install win 98..

Thanks


----------

